# Wanted Posters



## HoneyPot (Feb 8, 2007)

PS: Create your own at www.glassgiant.com

_____________
Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 8, 2007)

I love that! How cool 

I made one of me :baghead


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 8, 2007)

And one of Lucky


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 8, 2007)

COOKIE!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's one for my cat:


----------



## Spring (Feb 9, 2007)

Pebbles.. my heart attack- look dead- bunny.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey - Spring and Cookie.. you guys need to savethe poster to your computer and then upload it to photobucket orsomething like that to put it up... like how you do with regular pics.

_________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's one of Daisy Mae.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Wilbur & Jackie






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2007)

And last but not least Buttercup.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are mine


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

I would have to agree 1000% with this one!!! He's wanted, alright...by SO MANY!! 

And, hmm...I think I would _*pay *_the $2500, too! Hehe!!

:inlove:
*
Haley wrote: *


> Great thread!


----------



## binkies (Feb 9, 2007)

Her crime wasn't too hard to figure out!


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2007)

:roflmao:Binkies, I love how you changed the reward to $5.00 lol


----------



## binkies (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks! Everyone's is so creative. I love them!


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 9, 2007)

for tabetha:


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 9, 2007)

Maomaochiu Puff the Wabbit!!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 9, 2007)

*maomaochiu wrote: *


> Maomaochiu Puff the Wabbit!!!




:roflmao:Nice buns on maomaochiu


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 9, 2007)

Hah I made another one...








_____________
Nadia


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 9, 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaaaa! Mr. Humpsalot!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

HoneyPot, that should say "For Hop By Humping" HEHE!!!

:rofl:


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 9, 2007)

hehe I call him "Sir Humpsalot" 
If you look in the first pic I posted, that's the picture I took rightbefore this second one. The first one is Misty posing for thecamera, the second one is her going "WHA..?!!"

_____________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh my...I hadn't noticed that!! How funny!!! 

:roflmao: :lol


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Hah I made another one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok the reason for this one is I went to kiss Dallas yesterday for his birthday, and he slipped me the tongue.:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)

JadeIcing they were brilliant heeheehee


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

:dancing:Thank you :happydancevery much.:thankyou:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2007)

Love 'em, Jade!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

It's hard to screw up perfection.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been debating whether to share these or not....but at least now I suspect I know where the folks were able to make them.

About a year ago - some folks wanted to hurt me - so they posted thesesomewhere and had someone "annonymously" send them to me to make sureI'd see them.

I never heard back from them after thanking them 'cause I needed the laugh...and in fact, I posted about it in Tiny's Blog....

But honestly - we thought it was hilarious....I laughed so hard thattears came to my eyes...and Art volunteered to see if we could get theMotor Vehicle Dept use their software for our ids, etc.











Peg
(aka "The Peginator")


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 11, 2007)

I may just be clueless...but what does "BYB" mean?

And how could someone do that to you? You're by FAR one of the nicest people I know, Peg!! :shock:

I'm learning that the people most ready to help and love others are theones that are targeted in things like that. I think peoplethat aren't in the same mindset take it as a vulnerability...when theydon't realize that when you're helping others (whether "others" behuman or animal) it makes you a stronger person because you're puttingyourself OUT THERE, and saving lives and really putting things on theline for *someone else. *I think people that aren't likethat just don't understand the motivation (which is simply to help ourfellow beings), and thus think we're an easy target. Boy dothey get surprised when they're met with a strength they couldn't evenfathom having!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## maherwoman (Feb 11, 2007)

Aww...tiny Pebbles...

:inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2007)

This is too cool!! This was one I took of Snuffles in a towel. :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)

You know what - I have no idea what BYB means...

To be honest with you - I knew it was meant to hurt me - but I justlaughed and laughed and laughed. At the time I got the email fromsomeone who "felt so bad" and wanted me to see what had happened...theforum was down due to a glitch so I was emailing the photos back andforth to other moderators and forum members and we were all laughingabout it.

I suppose it was meant to hurt me...but I chose to take it differently.Honestly, we just turned it around and joked about those who felt theyhad to do that and then send them on to me....I mean...really...that'spretty sad...know what I mean?

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> I may just be clueless...but what does "BYB" mean?
> 
> And how could someone do that to you? You're by FAR one of the nicest people I know, Peg!! :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2007)

Peg, I love your poster! You should print that out and frame it. :hug2:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, couldn't agree more. Anybodythat would waste so much energy on trying to make someone else feelbad...it's just not a smart past-time! That energy could havebeen used for so many more constructive things! What a wasteof time...hehe!

You're awesome...
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> You know what - I have no idea what BYB means...
> 
> To be honest with you - I knew it was meant to hurt me - but I justlaughed and laughed and laughed. At the time I got the email fromsomeone who "felt so bad" and wanted me to see what had happened...theforum was down due to a glitch so I was emailing the photos back andforth to other moderators and forum members and we were all laughingabout it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks - I may do that. I am going to do a fewmore this afternoon with some of our photos and I may post them here. Ihave some of the bunfather with different does and one of Miss BeaTRYING to look innocent...(ha ha).

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You know what - I have no idea what BYB means...
> 
> To be honest with you - I knew it was meant to hurt me - but I justlaughed and laughed and laughed. At the time I got the email fromsomeone who "felt so bad" and wanted me to see what had happened...theforum was down due to a glitch so I was emailing the photos back andforth to other moderators and forum members and we were all laughingabout it.
> 
> ...




BYB...Hmm...Let's see what I can come up with...I got it...



[align=center]*Be Your Best*[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2007)

PERFECT!! I love it...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

:thankyou:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)

I think most of these are self-explanatory.Triad is coming to live here after Lionhead Nationals - this is a babyphoto of him...he is a gift from a close breeder friend.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)

I forgot to add - Agnes is going to live withthat young man soon - she sat like that for over an hour just staringinto his face. He loves rabbits and has a real gift with them - and shejust could not get over him.

I kept her here to do one more breeding....but they came to visit her acouple of times and she sulked every time they left...so they will beback to pick her up soon and she will be a pet....and I'm so happy forher.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2007)

Aww...that's so cute!! 

Agnes has fallen in love....:inlove:


----------



## KimandCocoa (Feb 13, 2007)

These are so fun!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's one of Angel-her true self and I say...








:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

These are so cute! I had to make one for everyone.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, those are so perfect, Naturestee!!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 23, 2007)

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the laughs everyone. Great Posters!

PS. Can I have Triad Peg?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2007)

ROFLOL - I don't even have Triad yet Haley - I'm picking him up at Nationals...he's a gift from another breeder!

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Thanks for the laughs everyone. Great Posters!
> 
> PS. Can I have Triad Peg?


----------



## Bun~Bun (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Snuggy (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 23, 2007)

Good one Snuggy.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Starina (Feb 24, 2007)

My TinkleBuns.






~Star~


----------



## turbosmommy (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!! ALL SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! I know this is an old thread, but I still gotta say...

" GREAT THREAD!!!!"

I'll get mine up as soon as I can!


----------

